# Island Quest Canvas



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Got a cushion to replace? Need any canvas work done to your boat?



We are offering discounts to everyone on the fishing forum, If you mention this post.



We are now booking for all types of canvas/vinyl work.



We do center console enclosures, cushion replacement or repair, t-tops, biminis and more.



No repair is to small. 



Call today and we will give you a estimate, and schedule your work to be done.



I also did the cushions and canvas at the LIVE BAIT on the Wharf if you have seen it.



[USA FLAG]



Ask for Cindy



WWW.CGDESIGNONLINE.COM



850-723-2144


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of Cindy's work on our frame.










She does a great job on T Top Canvas










These were some lace in panels for a custom awning she did for us.










A folding seat Cindy did with our frame

Great work great prices great warrantee. :usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Can I get an estimateon a boat cover for a Robalo 26 ft Center console?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Where are you located?

Thanks!


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello, we are located in Midway/Gulf Breeze area. 

We do work out of Pensacola/Destin and even Niceville.

let me know what you are looking for and we will give you a estimate.



Thank you for your inquiry

Cindy Grantello

Island Quest Canvas

723-2144


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

I will need to come by and measure it for materials costs.

Also I can give you several options on cover materials to fit your budget.

Just PM and send me your address, and I can come by.



Thank you for your inquiry,

Cindy Grantello

Island quest canvas

723-2144


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you done any cockpit drop curtain?, Have a 34 sportfish in Destin


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello Bigone,

Yes we can do a drop down curtain, called a aft curtain.

I would need to measure it up and give you a estimate. We are about 2 weeks out, to start but I can come out sometime next week to measure when I delivering umbrellas to the beach rental place.

Please let me know,

Thank you for inquery

Cindy Grantello

Island Quest Canvas

850-723-2144


----------



## OLDCRAB (Nov 24, 2007)

Cindy,Thank you so much for the Flag bag. It is magnificent. Your workmanship is unsurpassed. Again, thank you from all of us.</DIV>

OLDCRAB


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

Cindy replaced all of my seats on my boat last summer and did a great job. Also a great person to work with.

Do you guys do recliners?


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you for the feedback, not yet have we done any furniture, with everything going on it is cheaper to just replace recliners.

We are finishing up a boat cover and will be looking for work in 2 weeks, so anybody need anything?



Cindy

Island Quest canvas

723-2144


----------

